# serving pulled pork the next day?



## jerseydrew

i have a group of people coming by this weekend and was curious about cooking the pork butts on friday and then serving saturday evening? 

how do i store the cooked food overnight and how do i reheat it to not lose the flavor, moisture and texture?

i don't really want it to taste like leftovers even though that is exactly what it would be.


----------



## rdknb

I would store in fridge, and then reheat with steam.  this work very well for me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I pull the pork, and put it in glass storage bowls with lids that we have. I sauce it and put it in the fridge. The next day, depending on how many I'm serving I either put it in the crock pot (small group) or into the oven at the lowest setting (covered). My personal opinion is the pulled pork is better the next day. Gives the pork time to get happy with the finishing sauce. Re-heating at low temps wont dry it out, especially if sauced and heated covered. If there's concern put a 1/4 cup of liquid in (I never have too). For long time storage I vac-pac in sizes that make 3-4 sandwiches and freeze. I re-heat in the bag either in boiling water or the micro, tastes just as good as the day I smoked it.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Hey Drew. 

When I do this I put the pork in an aluminum pan and spread it thinly.  I then cover with foil and refrigerate.  The next day, about an hour before time to eat I uncover, pour on some of my finishing sauce (Carolina Dip) and put it in the oven at about 250 for as long as it takes to heat thoroughly.  I don't use much sauce, just enough to moisten and give it a little flavor.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## rubbin butts

*I always pull it, vac pac, fridge it, then 30 minutes before feed time drop the stiil sealed vac pac bag in boiling water for reheating. Pork comes out very moist and tastier than freshly smoked.*


----------



## seenred

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I pull the pork, and put it in glass storage bowls with lids that we have. I sauce it and put it in the fridge. The next day, depending on how many I'm serving I either put it in the crock pot (small group) or into the oven at the lowest setting (covered). My personal opinion is the pulled pork is better the next day. Gives the pork time to get happy with the finishing sauce. Re-heating at low temps wont dry it out, especially if sauced and heated covered. If there's concern put a 1/4 cup of liquid in (I never have too). For long time storage I vac-pac in sizes that make 3-4 sandwiches and freeze. I re-heat in the bag either in boiling water or the micro, tastes just as good as the day I smoked it.


This is exactly what I do.  And I agree with Sailor that PP is better the 2nd day when I store and reheat it this way.

Red


----------



## bruno994

X3 on the reheating in boiling water.  Works great for brisket and pork.  I usually cut a small slit in the top of the baggie, drop the bottom of it in the boiling water and chip clip or clothes pin the top to the side of the pot.  Moist and delish!!


----------



## turnandburn

id have to agree with all these guys...each method is one i personally use also. just depends on what i have available to me here at work....


----------



## jerseydrew

i don't have vac seal bags and i usually don't sauce it at all, i let the people decide if they want sauce at all or how much. so if i were to put it in a zip lock bag right after pulling it, then i can just drop the whole bag into some boiling water the next day to warm it up?


----------



## seenred

jerseydrew said:


> i don't have vac seal bags and i usually don't sauce it at all, i let the people decide if they want sauce at all or how much. so if i were to put it in a zip lock bag right after pulling it, then i can just drop the whole bag into some boiling water the next day to warm it up?


Yes you can (make sure it's a reheatable bag...you don't want the bag melting all over your PP).  And if you don't want to sauce it when you pull it, you can catch and save all the drippings from the butt.  I like to foil mine to rest for an hour or two before pulling, and usually put about a quarter-cup of apple juice, or whatever I mopped/spritzed the butt with,in the foil with the butt before wrapping it up.  Save all that juicy goodness and pour it over the pulled meat before storing.  When you reheat the next day, it'll come out moist and tasty.


----------



## turnandburn

..haha good advice there! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  couldntve said it better myself.


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=serving+pulled+pork+the+next+day


----------

